# Dosage question (sorry)



## DeputyDawg (Nov 30, 2020)

So when I recently started this for the first time, I picked up a vial of combo TB-500 and BCP-157 same vial.

After exhaustive research, it was determined the dose should be daily .500 mcg (which using the calculator inputting amount of BacStat water), I came up with puling the syringe to 30.  Then 2x a day so 15 for each. 

However, when I was pre-loading the syringes, my brain processed half doses of t he 15 not 30. So i was getting almost nothing.  I didn't discover this until nearly the end of the cycle.   WASTED!!!

So I got a new vial  This time I upped the dose to .700MCG a day (which according to my research was acceptable).  This is a needle pull of 40.  So divide by 2 is 20, which I have been using for approx 4 days now.

I'm NOT seeing any good results.  I'm injecting into the shoulder area where the pain is (which I strongly believe is mostly if not all inflammation (which these peptides are supposed to be good for).  

However, I'm still not seeing any relief.   

Could it be the source (peptide sciences) OR dose (should I increase - if so to what?)

Thanks


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Nov 30, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> So when I recently started this for the first time, I picked up a vial of combo TB-500 and BCP-157 same vial.
> 
> After exhaustive research, it was determined the dose should be daily .500 mcg (which using the calculator inputting amount of BacStat water), I came up with puling the syringe to 30.  Then 2x a day so 15 for each.
> 
> ...



Put 3ml of bac water into the BPC-157 5mg vial and swirl.  I usually inject 25 units or .25CC daily first vial and 3 times a week after that.  Each vial is 5mg / 12 injections/per vial = 400mcg of BPC per dose.  This works for me.  I am a huge believer in BPC-157.  I have a really bad rotator cuff injury and needed tommy johns.  Within 4 weeks my shoulder has improved from 30% to 80% mobility.  I you have a shoulder injury I can help with a rehab program that worked for me.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 30, 2020)

So based on what I already mixed with water, pulling to 25 would give me .425mcg.  So you are saying do that 3x a day - would nearly 1300mcg be too much?  My pain is real so maybe that is what I need?

What times of the day are you injecting.  Right now i'm doing as soon as i'm back from gym (730am) and before bed (9pm).  I could add a midday lunch time dose I guess.

Right now they have a killer cyber sale. But I also lost my job today so money will be tight.  But to get few weeks of injections I may have to do that.

Btw in case you missed it.  The vial I got was a combo of BOTH TB and BCP (they say 5mg each).   When using the peptide calendar, i was told to use 5mg vs. 10mg

Is this making sense I hope


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Nov 30, 2020)

I don't know anything about TB, I only take BPC.  I took 12 injections daily at first at 400mcg each / 25 units.  Now I am on same dose 3 times a week not 3 times a day.  The most I take in a day is 400mcg.  I do one injection mid morning usually.  I heard its best to inject morning before breakfast, but I do it when I can.  

I am not sure if I understand your mixing.  How many ML/CC of sterile fluid did you add to the vial?


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 30, 2020)

Btw if you have 5MG and mix with 3ML of water, pulling to 25 gives .43mg per dose and how many times a day are you doing that?

I'm pulling to 20 yielding .35mg which i was doing 2x a day - but as of now doing 3x a day

Am I missing something? where did you get your info on dosage and how many times per day.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Nov 30, 2020)

.43 mg = 400mcg same difference rounded off.  Once a day bud.  IMO, based on my results, you are taking to high of dosage per day.  It's working for me at .4 mg a day or 400 mcg.  After a ton of research, I went with the lowest dosage to experiment and it is working.  I am not one to start pumping a load of supplements into me not know how I will react to it.  I am a firm believer there is not one right way to dosage anything in this crazy world of body building so I just go with what works.  Makes since to me!


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks again

Recall my original dose was too low (I was doing half of a half) which resulted in .13mg x2 daily (.26).  NO help with that

Currently for the last 3-4 days I was doing .35 2x a day (.7)  still no results

Do you have any documentation for dosage.  The most consistent one I found was around .70 a day which is where I got the syringe pull to 20 from (2 daily doses of .350 each)


----------



## Joliver (Nov 30, 2020)

To be fair, the science on lab verified TB and BPC was somewhat sketchy and was mostly animal studies. Toss in the variable of whacky online peptide sources, and I think I would be hard to narrow the issue down to just your dosing. 

I've taken both of those compounds over the years and couldn't tell you with any sort of certainly that they were effective. 

Just an opinion.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 30, 2020)

Thanks for your insight...

SO MANY have claimed results from these hence why I tried. I needed to do something


----------



## Joliver (Dec 1, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> Thanks for your insight...
> 
> SO MANY have claimed results from these hence why I tried. I needed to do something



Been there, buddy. Too damn many times, in fact.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Dec 1, 2020)

DeputyDawg said:


> Thanks again
> 
> Recall my original dose was too low (I was doing half of a half) which resulted in .13mg x2 daily (.26).  NO help with that
> 
> ...



I got the information from many different sites mostly that were not body building sites.  Us muscle heads have a tendency to overdose. lol   It started with my timeless doctor, she gave me the same dose and schedule that I am doing now.  The problem with her is, she wanted $225 for a 5mg prescription.  I went online and found 2 vials for $60 and yes it was purely experimenting and very frightening, because I didn't know if this stuff was legit.  It worked and I am happy.  I just bought another 6 vials.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Dec 1, 2020)

WOW.. wonder what my issue is then?  Where did you buy yours - maybe  my supplier is not good (though has good reviews).

So you are taking 1 dose a day?  Think you said early am on empty stomach - what about before bed (when your body does all its healing).  I'm injecting into my shoulder so the empty stomach thing shouldn't;t be an issue.

If you want PM me, sent you my contact info.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Dec 1, 2020)

I sent you a PM.  I inject once a day.  I do in into my belly fat.  I have also shot into my shoulder muscle, but honestly I see no difference.  I have read that injecting on an empty stomach is best but I just do it when I have time.  I have lots going on.  I can't imagine sticking myself 3 times a day.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks.. so you are doing 400 once a day?  interesting

Recall when I first started I (unintentionally) was low dosing - no results either.  Maybe my body needs higher?  Each body is different.

I've read more than not that injecting into the area of pain is best.  Shooting into my shoulder doesn't bother me.

I may continue to do at night.   That is generally when the body does alot of its repair work.

Btw did not get your PM


----------

